# My '10 Wyoming antelope Pics



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

Well this is the first year in five years that I have not killed my antelope with my bow. It was a long story but when it comes down to it, we were put in for the wrong area and ended up having to hunt in a really open area with a ton of water. This made the archery game very tought. I gave it a run but came up empty. Well we came home from elk camp a day early so as to be home for opening day of rifle for antelope. I knew where I wanted to be and made it there at first light and spotted several nice bucks and after a few hours I decided on the one i wanted. After a 300 yd belly crawl I got as close as I could and the herd started to get nervous so I set up for the shot. I ranged him at 502 yds and let the bullet go. The 180gr Swift Scirocco from my 7 mag hit home and he dropped in his tracks. Enjoy the pics!!


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

helluva shot! nice buck.


----------



## moneyshot27 (Jan 13, 2009)

nice goat. what area and what'd he score? my girlfriend and i just nailed our goats and mulies this weekend between gillette and buffalo. i'll get some pics up when i get the chance/remember how to put pics on here. by the way that's a hell of a shot. looks like your goat has pretty solid mass to him too.


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

Sorry about the pics I didn't see that they got cut off on the right side when I put them on here. I shot him in area 42 over by Rock River. He had decent length and mass but his diggers were pretty small. I rough scored him the other day and got 73 7/8".


----------



## texcl (Oct 6, 2007)

that a nice animal. I drew a ND tag 3 or 4 years ago but was unable to go because of some unexpected issues at work, it just kills me I was unable to go. hopefully the herd will recover and I'll get another shot someday.


----------

